# Any Mac Gurus? Gigabit internet question.



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I had CenturyLink FTTH 1GB internet installed on Monday. My brother had it installed in November. When he ran the speed test on his Windows 10 PC, the results were ≈950MB up and down. When I run it on my iMac (late 2013, 3.5 GHz Intel quad Core i7 with 32GB of RAM) I get the 950 up, but just 500 down. Anyone else expense this, and how did you improve the download speed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

complain to your ISP, check your contract for the numbers ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> I had CenturyLink FTTH 1GB internet installed on Monday. My brother had it installed in November. When he ran the speed test on his Windows 10 PC, the results were ≈950MB up and down. When I run it on my iMac (late 2013, 3.5 GHz Intel quad Core i7 with 32GB of RAM) I get the 950 up, but just 500 down. Anyone else expense this, and how did you improve the download speed.


Check the capability of your Network Adapter to make sure it is capable of those high speeds.
Most times I see numbers like mine, 86 Down and only 6 up.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Check the capability of your Network Adapter to make sure it is capable of those high speeds.
> Most times I see numbers like mine, 86 Down and only 6 up.


???
it's clearly shows there is 1 Gbps network card


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> I had CenturyLink FTTH 1GB internet installed on Monday. My brother had it installed in November. When he ran the speed test on his Windows 10 PC, the results were ≈950MB up and down. When I run it on my iMac (late 2013, 3.5 GHz Intel quad Core i7 with 32GB of RAM) I get the 950 up, but just 500 down. Anyone else expense this, and how did you improve the download speed.


This could also be a setting or problem with your modem.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

P Smith said:


> complain to your ISP, check your contract for the numbers ...


I called to make sure my account was correctly provisioned. The admin screen shows 1000MB/1000MB


jimmie57 said:


> Check the capability of your Network Adapter to make sure it is capable of those high speeds.
> Most times I see numbers like mine, 86 Down and only 6 up.





P Smith said:


> ???
> it's clearly shows there is 1 Gbps network card


Correct. Macs have come with Gigabit Ethernet for years. The new iMac pro has a 10GB port!! I'm trying to figure out where the other 450MB download is hiding. As I said in the OP, my iMac is uploading at 950MB, but downloading at 500MB (with a 3ms ping and 0 jitter)

Yeah, I know...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check your router's settings, QoS rules,etc
any other computer with Gb card in home ?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

A PS3, but from what I have read, the built in speed test in unreliable becuase it uses the PSN servers which posters said are slow for the PS3.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just sharing my experience with FTTH gigabit speeds

With my windows laptop I would get 800+ download but would never get upload above 500 ... must be a issue with my laptop . cause when i used the speed test via the provider i would get 900+ up and down

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

But beyond that FTTH is amazing

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Just sharing my experience with FTTH gigabit speeds
> 
> With my windows laptop I would get 800+ download but would never get upload above 500 ... must be a issue with my laptop . cause when i used the speed test via the provider i would get 900+ up and down
> 
> ...


As I type this, Optimum (my ISP) is running cable down River Road. I hope it's fiber. I was told they'd be running fiber in town a couple years ago...I hope it's fiber, I have routers for the high speeds, I'm ready. Boy, do I ever hope it's fiber.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> Just sharing my experience with FTTH gigabit speeds
> 
> With my windows laptop I would get 800+ download but would never get upload above 500 ... must be a issue with my laptop . cause when i used the speed test via the provider i would get 900+ up and down
> 
> ...


Sometimes it makes a difference in the particular Server that is selected. Change to another server on the map and see what it shows.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Sometimes it makes a difference in the particular Server that is selected. Change to another server on the map and see what it shows.


Yea I tried multiple servers , multiple sites etc. 
I'm pretty sure it's my laptop nic card

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Sometimes it makes a difference in the particular Server that is selected. Change to another server on the map and see what it shows.


Good point! MY ISP is Optimum and I only use the NYC Optimum servers to get my speeds. Bit of a PITA changing servers every time I run a speed test, I have never seen a way to lock in a server...there really ought to be a way. I don't see how you can measure your speed consistently using different servers in different geological settings.

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This is weird. I used the old school Speedtest.net test and get these results.
using QTS data center








CenturyLink









Xfinity
XFINITY Speed Test


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> This is weird. I used the old school Speedtest.net test and get these results.
> using QTS data center
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do remember the old version displaying better results

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try a server(s) near you


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> try a server(s) near you


It seems to me using your ISP's servers would provide more consistent results, but I'm willing to change my mind. Educate me. Along with my thoughts about my ISP, I understand that using only one set of servers would work too, from any ISP. I do not see how mixing up servers would work well.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> It seems to me using your ISP's servers would provide more consistent results


I'm agree, if the server stay at same segment and at same path include ISP routers infrastructure.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> It seems to me using your ISP's servers would provide more consistent results, but I'm willing to change my mind. Educate me. Along with my thoughts about my ISP, I understand that using only one set of servers would work too, from any ISP. I do not see how mixing up servers would work well.
> 
> Rich


Yes as I wrote before I always had good results using " my fios app " (from the ISP).

There is a speed test within the app  









Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm agree,* if the server stay at same segment and at same path include ISP routers infrastructure*.


How would a normal human being know that?

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

P Smith said:


> try a server(s) near you


The closest servers listed on speedtest.net are all 4 miles, including CenturyLink, speedtest, and QTS. The Xfinity server is in Tucson, about 100 miles from Phoenix, hence the ping of 32.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The closest servers listed on speedtest.net are all 4 miles, including CenturyLink, speedtest, and QTS. The Xfinity server is in Tucson, about 100 miles from Phoenix, hence the ping of 32.


I'd stick with your ISP's site just for consistency. I see the newest iteration of Speed Test locks the servers in. I don't use it much, must have been updated.

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rich said:


> I'd stick with your ISP's site just for consistency. I see the newest iteration of Speed Test locks the servers in. I don't use it much, must have been updated.
> 
> Rich


CenturyLink's speed test utilizes SpeedTest CL's is the one that shows my DL speed at 500MB and the UL at 950MB, same as going to the newer speedtest.net


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> CenturyLink's speed test utilizes SpeedTest CL's is the one that shows my DL speed at 500MB and the UL at 950MB, same as going to the newer speedtest.net


What I tried to say was using the same servers each time you run a test will give you more consistent results, probably doesn't matter which server it is. You want to see if something has changed when you run a test. If your concern is just about what the speed is I'd think the ISP's servers would be best. Do you have anything hardwired to your modem? That's where I always make the first test from my ISP's server. I should get over 200 down and if I don't I call and find out why.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never seen upload speeds such as those on a home connection. My heavens, to what end? Bet they'll be throttled at some point.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I've never seen upload speeds such as those on a home connection. My heavens, to what end? Bet they'll be throttled at some point.


I dunno, my ISP thinks 35 up is plenty. Perhaps because they can? It is impressive. Think of what 35 up would look like next to 900Mbps down.

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Rich said:


> What I tried to say was using the same servers each time you run a test will give you more consistent results, probably doesn't matter which server it is. You want to see if something has changed when you run a test. If your concern is just about what the speed is I'd think the ISP's servers would be best. Do you have anything hardwired to your modem? That's where I always make the first test from my ISP's server. I should get over 200 down and if I don't I call and find out why.
> 
> Rich


Correct. I was pointing out the CL's speed test uses speedtest.net newer test. It utilizes it's own servers that CL has across the US, there is one in Tallahassee. The closest is four miles, as is Speed Test's server. For some reason, I get better download speed using the old test to the same CL server.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I've never seen upload speeds such as those on a home connection. My heavens, to what end? Bet they'll be throttled at some point.


It make a HUGE difference uploading video to YouTube. I uploade a 46GB video using the Netgear router at 400MB up in about two hours. I have a another video I also shot on Hi8 I will up load to see how long it takes at 950MB.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> It make a HUGE difference uploading video to YouTube. I uploade a 46GB video using the Netgear router at 400MB up in about two hours. I have a another video I also shot on Hi8 I will up load to see how long it takes at 950MB.


Good luck trying 2 upload anything on cable internet ... it took me 30 min 2 upload a 2GB video. 
Where as with FTTH I was able to upload multiple 2 gig files within 4 minutes .

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I've never seen upload speeds such as those on a home connection. My heavens, to what end? Bet they'll be throttled at some point.


Depends on the provider.

They say VZ has a "soft cap" @ 10 TB meaning if it (high data) continues they ask u to move to business pricing .

I'll post the link but someone back in 2013 used 77TB a month on fios

FiOS customer discovers the limits of "unlimited" data: 77TB a month

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dtv757 said:


> Depends on the provider.
> 
> They say VZ has a "soft cap" @ 10 TB meaning if it (high data) continues they ask u to move to business pricing .
> 
> ...


My impatient brother dropped CL and switched to Cox's 300/30 plan and discover they have a data cap. He ponied up for no data cap at $130 a month for the same plan. Gigablast is not available yet. Once CL activated the FTTH in our neighborhood he called and found out there is no data cap (for now) at $85 a month for 1GB.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> My impatient brother dropped CL and switched to Cox's 300/30 plan and discover they have a data cap. He ponied up for no data cap at $130 a month for the same plan. Gigablast is not available yet. Once CL activated the FTTH in our neighborhood he called and found out there is no data cap (for know) at $85 a month for 1GB.


Just like the post on DSLR

$130 is a lot for broadband ... he must be on a special tho cause normally 300 speed is $105 ... plus $50 unl data

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> It make a HUGE difference uploading video to YouTube. I uploade a 46GB video using the Netgear router at 400MB up in about two hours. I have a another video I also shot on Hi8 I will up load to see how long it takes at 950MB.


Is my math wrong? For that size taking that long, your actual upload was about 6.4 MBs. (It could well be wrong, so folks please check)

In theory, your almost Gbps will be twice as fast, if both are running as marketed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> My impatient brother dropped CL and switched to Cox's 300/30 plan and discover they have a data cap. He ponied up for no data cap at $130 a month for the same plan. Gigablast is not available yet. Once CL activated the FTTH in our neighborhood he called and found out there is no data cap (for know) at *$85 a month* for 1GB.


That's less than I pay for ~ 200 Mbps. Not that I feel the need for more speed. But...

Rich


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Is my math wrong? For that size taking that long, your actual upload was about 6.4 MBs. (It could well be wrong, so folks please check)
> 
> In theory, your almost Gbps will be twice as fast, if both are running as marketed.


I don't know for sure. To tell you the truth it may have taken less time because I left the room and went down the street to my mom's to have coffee after I hit upload. That is what the initial time was when it first popped up. 1GBit works out to 125 Mbytes, but realistically let's say my connection average at 100 Megabytes up/down. For a 46 gigabyte file it should take about 8-10 minutes. One would think the YouTube servers can easily take that upload speed. Then again I have read there is "peering issues" between YouTube and CenturyLink.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> That's less than I pay for ~ 200 Mbps. Not that I feel the need for more speed. But...
> 
> Rich


I could be wrong but I Think fios is $80 for gig up and down.

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> I could be wrong but I Think fios is $80 for gig up and down.
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


That's the price I've been seeing.

Rich


----------

